
White Paper is a jekyll theme built keeping content for developers in focus - mundanevoice
https://github.com/vinitkumar/white-paper
======
mundanevoice
\- Live preview here: [http://vinitkumar.me/white-
paper/](http://vinitkumar.me/white-paper/)

